# Itchy Dogs!!!!! ARGGGGG!!



## ashclayy (Jun 14, 2013)

Hey all,

So I have two very chronically itchy pups. I have taken them to the vet multiple times throughout the last two years in hopes to find help for them. This year it is far worse than any other year. 

The vet says that it is allergies and I am starting to wonder if it is something else. When I take my dogs to the vet, it seems like they barely glance at my dogs and then send them off with medication. I have switched my dog's food so many times to so many different dog foods I have a hard time believing it is food allergies. Vet says it seems it is seasonal allergies... I bed to differ. My dogs have been scratching since May or June and it has progressively gotten worse. There is no "off season" to their scratching. 

So this week my little baby started scratching again... Call the vet and got a antihistamine two days ago. It seemed to help a bit and then WAM! last night Bentley is non-stop scratching.. basically going crazy and then the itching stops and he goes to sleep and doesn't scratch all night. Woke up this morning and I almost cried. Scratching started up again and his whole back is a red scab.. Flaking skin and warm to the touch. It looks bad. I tried to find pictures online but I can't find any that look like what I see on his back. 

So say this is allergies.... What the heck is causing this??! Does anyone have any ideas what the culprit could be in an apartment? I really don't think it is food allergies simply because my older dog was on the same food for years and then started scratching as soon as my younger dog did. (they are brothers but still... I have a hard time believing it is food allergies) The thing that keeps crossing my mind is all summer we take my dogs to a river and they love to swim. It seems like that is when it first started.. I have told the vet this and they don't seem concerned and always chalk it off as allergies. Could this be mites or fungal or a parasite of some sort?!

What the heck!! Has anyone else had this problem with their dogs? Is there anything for us owners to do to help our guys out and soothe their skin?

Help!!

Ashley


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

Peso and Kody starting scratching ALOT this year...... ears...skin... scratch scratch.... I tried changing their shampoo.... not walking them in the grass... nothing helped... UNTIL I started watching what they ate.... I found they have become allergic to CHICKEN of all things.... they been eating Chicken since they were little but for some reason they get all itchy if they eat Chicken now.... and you have to watch the ingredients on labels cause I was amazed at how much Chicken is in a BEEF or VENISON food... but their scratching has stopped once I stopped the Chicken.... 

You might try watching what they eat... 
For example, if they eat....this or that... and how much they scratch AFTER eating it.... eliminate the offenders...



.


----------



## Alula (Feb 3, 2013)

Basil is a chronically itchy dog - our vet thinks it is because he is white! He is on a very controlled diet and he still scratches. We have also found chicken to be a culprit of some of his scratching so he gets lamb bones in the place of the chicken bones we used to feed him. Dog allergies are so tricky to pin point, I have heard the blood tests they can do are not very acurate aswell. I am starting to make a log of when he flares up - he gets itchy and the inside of his eyes and ears get red and hot and then make a note of the last few hours - what did he eat or come into contact with, where did we go etc to see if I can find some patterns


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

exactly Jemma!! take notes....


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

It is very curious that they both started having the same issue at the same time. I know you have been feeding the same brand of food- but often different lots and different manufacturing facilities can make a difference. Could your food have changed formulas or suppliers for one of their ingredients? What food do they get exactly?

I know it is a lot of questions but allergies are tricky like that. I would keep a log of everything both dogs do for a week or two like Jemma said. Like literally write down everything- like "slept on couch" or "slept on green dog bed"- "went on walk taking this route, walked on these surfaces," "ate tiny bread crumb I dropped on floor." You may start to see a pattern, but it could be anything so don't overlook any detail.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

I have a chronically allergic chi that scratches non-stop. She's been doing it since she was 3 and is 9 now. Most allergies are environmental, but the choice of foods can inflame the itching or decrease it. I have learned that you have to know not only what's in the food you're feeding but where it comes from. Most food on the market has toxic additives and antibiotics, growth hormones, etc. Huly has sticked a very helpful article on how proteins are classified as cool, neutral and warm and how this affects dogs with allergies. It is right on the mark. Because of Midgie's allergies is what caused me to go raw. I feed a variety of raw from human grade sirloin steak, S&C Absolutely Rabbit and Primal Duck. Don't give up on chicken. Groceries are now getting on board offering organic chicken. My chi tested positive for being allergic to chicken when she was 3, but since then I give her organic chicken every now and then and she does fine on it. There are so many little things you can do to ease the discomfort of your chis. Pollen is the biggest factor of itching. My chi knows she's allergic to grass and at times refuses to walk in it. After she does, her feet become red and irritated. I'll either wipe them off with a damp rag or have a pan by the door with 1 gallon of water mixed with 1 cup white distilled vinegar. I've learned that when the itching get really bad, baths are very soothing, but be careful what shampoos you use. No fragrances. I've had to make a lot of changes in my house for this little dog. I can't have any scented sprays and laundry detergents. I go outside when I use my hairspray. Lol Always keep Benedryl on hand as it will be needed at times. My number 1 go to remedy when the itching is unbearable is organic coconut oil. I rub her down with it and it's ok when she licks it, plus it smells good. I also run air purifiers. I just heard on the news this morning that they're predicting the grass pollen to get really bad within the next 100 years. I don't know what anyone's going to do. I believe the reason so many chis suffer from allergies is because their systems are so sensitive. I used to think that my chi wasn't healthy, that her immune system wasn't working like it should be, but through much research, I now know that her immune system is working overtime trying to keep everything in balance but isn't able to. I live in Tennessee where there's stuff blooming all year long. This dog never gets a break. I know it's mainly environmental because when we go camping in Florida, her scratching is barely non-existant. Guess I should just move there. Lol


----------



## koko (Dec 9, 2013)

Our chi Koko is a year old, he also has been scratching since we brought him home at 2 months. Took him to the Vet this past July, she suggested we have him Benadryl 25mg, cut in fours, 1/4 pill twice a day. We also give him Flax seed oil 1000mg softgel - we break them with a needle, then put liquid in bowl. We also use medicated shampoo, we give him a bath only once a month. We also changed his food to Taste of the Wild-grain free. With doing all this, the scratching and itching has really cut down quite a bit. Good luck to you. :sunny::sunny:


----------



## dannbarbery (Feb 4, 2014)

Our chi has seasonal allergies and she's becoming really scratchy for a few weeks. We followed our vet's recommended medication and it seems to help although it doesn't cure at all. She still gets itchy but it's not as worse as before.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

I have to ask what are you feeding them? Food allergies do develop over time so it could be that. What do you bathe them in? What household cleaners do you use. What detergent do you use? 

There is a lot of possibilities.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

jan896 said:


> Peso and Kody starting scratching ALOT this year...... ears...skin... scratch scratch.... I tried changing their shampoo.... not walking them in the grass... nothing helped... UNTIL I started watching what they ate.... I found they have become allergic to CHICKEN of all things.... they been eating Chicken since they were little but for some reason they get all itchy if they eat Chicken now.... and you have to watch the ingredients on labels cause I was amazed at how much Chicken is in a BEEF or VENISON food... but their scratching has stopped once I stopped the Chicken....
> 
> You might try watching what they eat...
> For example, if they eat....this or that... and how much they scratch AFTER eating it.... eliminate the offenders...
> ...


Try having a cat allergic to all seafood! Talk about hard to find a food he can eat! 



Alula said:


> Basil is a chronically itchy dog - our vet thinks it is because he is white! He is on a very controlled diet and he still scratches. We have also found chicken to be a culprit of some of his scratching so he gets lamb bones in the place of the chicken bones we used to feed him. Dog allergies are so tricky to pin point, I have heard the blood tests they can do are not very acurate aswell. I am starting to make a log of when he flares up - he gets itchy and the inside of his eyes and ears get red and hot and then make a note of the last few hours - what did he eat or come into contact with, where did we go etc to see if I can find some patterns


I did a blood test for Huly and it was the best thing I have ever done! It was not cheap $300 but well worth it. 

My Vet has me keep journals for all kinds of stuff including inverted sneezing as she can track patterns with it. I highly recommend journals like this as sometimes it is the smallest thing.


----------



## ashclayy (Jun 14, 2013)

I was searching around for someone with a simular problem as me when I stumbled upon this post. Then I realized that I was the one who originally posted it. :-/. Reading back into the replies everyone suggests food allergies... a year later and I sill beg to differ.
My pups have both been itchy for a solid month now.. it always seems to start up in september and last until winter time.
They have been on natural choice dog food for much more than that. Not the highest rated food in the world, but I'm satisfied with it.
One dog always seems to be worse than the other. It seems to flip flop each year wth who is the most miserable. This year it is harley, last year it was Bentley.
It's really frustrating watching your dog suffer so much.. I'm exhausted and my poor Harley is exhausted. We have a vet appointment tomorrow and I already know the drill. The vet will look at my dog and then send us home with the same m eds we get sent with every year.

I have been giving benadryl for nearly 3 weeks and it has lost its helping benefits. As much as I hate this.. I think steroids are necessary this time. Nothing is worse than watching your dog run around with a cone on his heard miserable from the itch and no way to releve it. I am at my whits end. I litterly don't know what to do. 

I cleaned my carpets and around that same time the dogs started scratching a bit. I try to think back and remember if this has happened before. (Ironically I clean my carpets every year this time) it's been about a month ago though and the itching is not easing up with Harley. 

Boyfriend suggests clothes detergent but I'm having a hard time thinking the allergies are due to that.

Anyone have a good medicated shampoo they suggest? Or anti itch ointment? Or any suggestions on soothing a dog? 

I have been putting my dog in cool water and that seems to help him sleep.. but then I worry about drying out his skin... arggg. Helpppp!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

ashclayy said:


> I was searching around for someone with a simular problem as me when I stumbled upon this post. Then I realized that I was the one who originally posted it. :-/. Reading back into the replies everyone suggests food allergies... a year later and I sill beg to differ.
> My pups have both been itchy for a solid month now.. it always seems to start up in september and last until winter time.
> They have been on natural choice dog food for much more than that. Not the highest rated food in the world, but I'm satisfied with it.
> One dog always seems to be worse than the other. It seems to flip flop each year wth who is the most miserable. This year it is harley, last year it was Bentley.
> ...


i'm sorry to hear you dogs are going thru this :-(. I know that finding a way to help dogs with allergies is very frustrating . Tootsie has allergies and hers aren't just seasonal, they are year round. I have tried everything to help her. I think her allergies are related to both food and environmental. 
you mentioned your boyfriend said clothes detergent and it is quite possible it could be that. I use a free and clear laundry detergent with no scents added. 
I could go on and on and on about my experiences with trying to help Tootsie. we tried an elimination diet for seems like years. no particular diet seemed to help 100 % . some , she seemed much worse on that others. 
every dog is different, so, its def. worth a try to see if its food related. 
Good luck, I wish I had some really good advice for you. I can relate to the feeling of being so upset seeing your dog suffer like that. I know steroids are not good for our dogs to be on longterm, but ... its not fair to let them suffer either . Tootsie is on a medication called Apoquel now. its helping a lot . she's only itchy a little bit on this. not sure if they give this med out for dogs with seasonal allergies too... I don't think so... but maybe. 
anyways, good luck and I hope you can find some relief for you dogs


----------



## Jwm14 (Apr 21, 2015)

Sophie has been going through this and I started giving her 1/4 of a teaspoon of coconut oil, feeding her some plain greek yogurt and putting a little bit of Bragg's apple cider in her water. I have only been doing it for 4 days and it has cut her scratching in half if not more!!! I didn't want to give her more medicine because sometimes that just masks a problem and does not get rid of it, so I googled home remedies and all of this stuff has been working wonderfully!!!!


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Ragweed is out there, as well as mold. As much as those blood tests are, I had them done on Emmie years ago. Positive to fleas it said!! Coconut oil is a great help. If they are both itchy, I think this is a seasonal/year round type of thing. I would first see if there were blood tests/skin test to be done. They're are dog alllergists, I think.


----------

